# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ατμοκαθαριστής Ariete

## Xarry

Έχω έναν ατμοκαθαριστή Ariete VaporiJet, στον οποίο προφανώς από τα άλατα έχει κολλήσει το σύστημα που απελευθερώνει τον ατμό από το δοχείο.
Στο σημείο Α πατάει το κουμπί και από το σημείο Β βγαίνει ο ατμός.
Έχω δοκιμάσει να το καθαρίσω με viakal, αντισκωριακό με ζέσταμα αλλά τίποτα αυτό δεν πατιέται.
Καμία ιδέα πριν το πετάξω;

Ευχαριστώ.
2019-02-16 22.54.55-1.jpg

----------

